# Leo and Lily



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

... showing off their latest pretty-pretties for earning their International Canine Ninja Level 1 titles last month. We love doing parkour, and they have parkour titles with five different organization now. 

2021-4-2 Both ICN Level 1 ribbons DSC_0444 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Kids.... one with her eyes closed, and the other with her tongue out...

2021-4-2 Both ICN Level 1 ribbons DSC_0448 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Still not the best, but at least eyelids and tongues are where they belong.

And only five more weeks until P-day!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Neat! I would love to see a dog parkour video!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Neat! I would love to see a dog parkour video!


Ha ha... be careful what you ask for...

These are their ICN videos.











Our favorite organization is All Dogs Parkour. As of 3-15-21, there are five dogs with a Premier Championship (which requires 40 passing submissions). Leo and Lily are two of them. 

This is one of Lily's submissions.






And this is one of Leo's.






They also have titles with the International Dog Parkour Association, DZ Pawkpour, and Universal Canine All Stars.

All their passing parkour videos, as well as some other things we've done, are in public playlists on my YT channel. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiAragU_rYroNShtCl-AZPA


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

A+


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I absolutely adore Lily's tail! She looks so excited, and Leo looks so casual and nonchalant. Awesome.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a pair - congrats for all the accomplishments.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very good job. You have them both doing a great job! Lily looks so proud after she's done, and is like; OK, I did it. Now where's my treat? Leo is like; Meh! Piece of cake! Oh look, a treat for me! Yum!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very good job. You have them both doing a great job! Lily looks so proud after she's done, and is like; OK, I did it. Now where's my treat? Leo is like; Meh! Piece of cake! Oh look, a treat for me! Yum!


They are both of them very much "What's in it for me?" girls. I know a lot of people think high drive, high energy dogs are difficult to work with (and they certainly can be), but a low drive, low motivation dog, like Leo, can be just as challenging to work with, albeit in different ways.


----------

